
Postage – Free PostgreSQL Admin app faster than PGAdmin3 and 4 - justintocci
https://github.com/workflowproducts/postage/releases
======
neotheone
Why is there an issue for changing the license to MIT?

~~~
josephtocci
That is reserved for first time contributors. Most large projects get the
small issues handled almost immediately by the core team, which removes the
opportunity for people who don't know much about the project to learn by
making a small change. The small issues in our project are marked "reserved-
for-first-time-contributors" for a two weeks and them handled by the core
team. If someone not in the core team picks it up during those two weeks, they
just learned something.

~~~
detaro
That's an odd change for a first-time committer to make, especially since the
scope is totally unclear as the issue stands now. Are they expected to track
down all contributors and get their permission? Check existing files for
license references? Or just swap the LICENSE file out? It also doesn't seem
like something where you'd learn anything about the project.

~~~
justintocci
Up until now, the company members are the only contributors, hence the reason
for the tag.

You'd still learn how to submit a patch.

If you disagree with it, please post directly to the github issue and someone
will pull the tag. The team reads the issues and has a history of submiting to
community opinion.

------
jen153
New desktop version works great!

